# Непонятно, от чего



## СергейКрюков (7 Июл 2007)

Моей метери 70 лет. До недавних пор она не испытывала ни каких сложностей при передвижении. Двигалась как молодая. Ок.года назад начались ощущения в ногах, кторые она может с трудом диагностировать. Это похоже на онемение (нечувствительность, что ли) кожных покровов. Началось с низу и дошло до позвоночника. Она по прежнему двигается (внешне кажется, что все в порядке. Но, например, шагая, она может зацепиться за лежащий шнур. Т.е., контроль над движением полноценный отсутствует. Стал расспрашивать. Она уверяет, что все началось после случайного падения и ушиба позвоночника. Уже год она ходит в группу здоровья, но инструктор использует там щадящий режим и ощутимых результатов не видно. Хотя мама уверяет, что это ей все-равно помогает. Подскажите, что это может быть и может быть это связано с ушибом позвоночника. А также, какие меры можно предпринять для улучшения ситуации? Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Анатолий (7 Июл 2007)

Здравствуйте, Сергей!
Предположить можно, что угодно, от Протрузии диска до Грыжи, и других заболеваний позвоночника.
Вам необходимо обследовать Маму.
Запишитесь на прием к вертеброневрологу,  неврологу в участковую поликлинику, после очного осмотра доктор направит на обследование: МРТ, рентген, и.т.д.
После обследования напишите нам результат


----------

